# Writing Raw?



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Would anyone be interested in writing for the PMR.com blog? We sometimes struggle to come up with articles on our own and I'd LOVE to inject some fresh perspective into the site.

Topics wouldn't HAVE to be strictly about raw feeding (but I'd prefer to keep them mostly on topic). 

Thoughts? Ideas??


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I've never been much of a creative writer but i could probably brainstorm some ideas for articles :lol:


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I would love to write but I'm only on day 3 of raw with Wallaby... Sooo not much to say, unless y'all are interested in a poop journal. 
But I will go through it and try to think of what I'd like to see on the blog/site.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

SilverBeat said:


> I would love to write but I'm only on day 3 of raw with Wallaby... Sooo not much to say, unless y'all are interested in a poop journal.
> But I will go through it and try to think of what I'd like to see on the blog/site.


You know, a poop journal wouldn't be a bad idea :biggrin: We have the poop post already but it wasn't as good as it could have been :wink: I've thought about fasting one of our Danes for a day, feeding 1 PMR meal and documenting the poop, then fasting again and feeding 1 high quality kibble and documenting the poop...


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Think of something with photography and raw. I can do that... but I can not write!! I can take pics of poop, or take pics of meals etc. I am sorry if I am no help!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

pandaparade said:


> Think of something with photography and raw. I can do that... but I can not write!! I can take pics of poop, or take pics of meals etc. I am sorry if I am no help!


LOVE pictures!! Any pics you wanna submit for the blog are GREATLY appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok you got it. I will get my photo skills a going.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm going to be making a video soon of me preparing and feeding the girls' their meals. Of course I will post it, and of course anyone is welcome to use it


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

hcdoxies said:


> I'm going to be making a video soon of me preparing and feeding the girls' their meals. Of course I will post it, and of course anyone is welcome to use it


hcdoxies - I would love to see a post about how you feed your tiny dogs on raw. Even if it was mostly photos, it would be great contrast amongst all the danes eating large animal carcasses.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a poop comparison picture (I posted in the poop thread here) you are more than welcome to use on the blog....it's from the same dog different days after she got ahold of some left over kibble.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm not a great writer, but let's see...

I guess there are already similar articles out there but maybe you could have some, on the anatomy of a dog, what makes them carnivores. How they digest proteins and fats versus carbs. How the bacteria in raw meat ins't problem due to dogs having lysozyme and whatnot. 

You could even make one (or a few) on kibble/canned listing and describing ingredients, what to look for, what to avoid. Ooh, and you can make one comparing animal v.s plant proteins :biggrin1:, I've been wanting to do a bit o'research on that, to be able to back-up claims, but been too lazy.

Other than that, hmm I could get some photos of the trio eating raw I suppose.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Thought of two posts I would LOVE to see:

-kong stuffers
there have been a few forum posts on this but I would love to see a post about raw kong stuffer ideas. Not sure if you guys use them or not but something for one of us to think about. Wallaby LOVES his kongs... maybe down the road I would be able to put together a post on his favorite stuffers.

-gorge meals
obviously you guys have experience with this, and have posted on it before, btu a bit about how beneficial it is to the dogs, how you prepare for it, more info, etc.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I write well about my own experiences. I do not write instructions well. I can be the voice of the anxiety, the fear, the thrill of the hunt for meat sales, the craziness at the store when going for the first time, (and second, and third, and fourth), the excitement over dog poo, the gloating, the mistakes, the embarrassment, the questions, the insults, etc....I can write about that.

If that's what you want, I can write that all day long. I don't know if that's what you want. You've seen my posts...my stories...if that's what you want, I'll get to writing. If not, no harm, no foul.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

SerenityFL....I would LOVE for you to write a post on your whole experience with raw feeding. Your posts always bring a smile and a laugh to the boards!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> SerenityFL....I would LOVE for you to write a post on your whole experience with raw feeding. Your posts always bring a smile and a laugh to the boards!


A post...am I going to have a word limit 'cause I can get wordy....in case you hadn't noticed. Or is it possible to break them up in to several posts? Tell me what you want and if I have to edit myself, (no easy task I tell ya...in writing...in person I hardly speak at all but put me to a keyboard...blah, blah, blah!), I'll edit myself. Let me know what you want, what you have in mind.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Write something up (no limits) and we can go from there!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I might be able to come up with a blog or two. If I find myself with some spare time and motivation, I'll type something up and send it your way.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I could try (I say try) writing is not my strong point, and do you a piece on how dog are not humans how the differ. ie. things like energy use from foods, how the view treats (and how the aint' a chocolate bar). I will try and think of something less heavy and more fun. But that is probably best done from others )


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

SilverBeat said:


> Thought of two posts I would LOVE to see:
> 
> -kong stuffers
> there have been a few forum posts on this but I would love to see a post about raw kong stuffer ideas. Not sure if you guys use them or not but something for one of us to think about. Wallaby LOVES his kongs... maybe down the road I would be able to put together a post on his favorite stuffers.
> ...


...I just realized/remembered you guys JUST wrote a post on gorge meals with some great info... :crazy:


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

SilverBeat said:


> hcdoxies - I would love to see a post about how you feed your tiny dogs on raw. Even if it was mostly photos, it would be great contrast amongst all the danes eating large animal carcasses.


Will do! Will probably happen in a few weeks - hubby and I have a staycation together in which our son will be staying with Grandma and Nana.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

New page added to PMR! Its been a long time coming.....

HELP!!! | Prey Model Raw

Any feedback is welcome :wink:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Very informative! definitely covers everything i had questions about when i first transitioned :smile: the only thing maybe in the vomit section is maybe include a little bit about why a dog will "hunger barf" which is something i stressed over as soon as it happened the first time :lol


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Updated :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think the diarrhea section would really benefit from some troubleshooting advice as well. Such as adding that if your dog is experiencing diarrhea, it would be best to fast him/her for a day and then go back to just small meals of bone-in chicken for several days until the stools return to normal.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Updated :biggrin:


That was a far more in depth answer than i found on the net after 2-3 hours of searching for it... I was freaking out my first 2 days of RAW :lol:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> I think the diarrhea section would really benefit from some troubleshooting advice as well. Such as adding that if your dog is experiencing diarrhea, it would be best to fast him/her for a day and then go back to just small meals of bone-in chicken for several days until the stools return to normal.


Here's what I have there so far: 



> Whenever a dog gets loose stool or diarrhea, the default remedy that should come to mind is “get back to the basics.” Many times its best to fast a dog 12-24 hours before feeding bone in chicken. Then go back to week #1 of the transition and feed nothing but high bone content chicken for several days until normal stools are observed for several days in a row.
> 
> The old school of thought based on kibble diets is to feed a bland diet of white rice and cooked/boiled chicken. Well, that needs to be thrown out with the kibble. Instead of doing rice and chicken, you feed bone heavy chicken and nothing but that.
> 
> A lot of fat or rich foods like red meats, organ meats or new protein sources can cause digestive upset. Again, get back to the basics. When you go to add these rich foods back in, start very slooooowwwwwly. Add in a piece that is tiny, pea or almond sized depending on the size of the dog. That tiny piece in “sandwiched” between two high bone content, lean meals. Gradually increase this amount over the course of weeks or months. It may take a long time for some dogs to tolerate a full meals worth of organ meat or even a red boneless meat.


What else should be included?


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Can you do a blog entry for people who are worried about raising a x-large-giant breed puppy on raw? It would be great coming from someone who has raised a giant breed feeding raw. :smile:There are too many fear based opinions on this subject.
I read somewhere that you have a feeding guideline to roughly follow. Can your blog entry include feeding guidelines for young pups?


----------

